# Letter to B&Q



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Subject: Copy of actual email recieved by B&Q Customer Services

Dear Sir/Madam

My congratulations to you on getting a yacht to leave the UK on the 28th November 2004, sail 27,354 miles around the world and arrive back 72 days later.

Could you please let me know when the kitchen I ordered 96 days ago will be arriving from your warehouse 13 miles away?

Yours Sincerely

John Roberts


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Damn - just about to post this and here it is already. :x


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Quality. :lol:


----------



## charlie big time (Jun 23, 2004)

sent this to janey, on bbc radio 2. can't believe she read it out over the air

i feel sorta famous now 8)


----------

